
How the Hidden Track Faded from Recorded Music - ohjeez
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-the-hidden-track-faded-from-recorded-music
======
ColinWright
Some discussion from three days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10650780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10650780)

